# Suppression de tous les fichiers



## MaloTheCat (16 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu la regrettable surprise hier de voir tous mes fichiers supprimés de mon macbook pro 2017.
Documents, Images, Téléchargement, Bureau, Corbeille, etc.
Quand j'essaie de récupérer via Icloud, je n'ai qu'1 fichier sur 26 dû à la limitation des 5go et le Time Machine ne me donne aucune possibilité de récupérer mes fichiers. Comme si les sauvegardes ont elles aussi été supprimées.
Je pense que c'est à cause de l'Icloud et/ou de la mise à jour de l'OS qui m'a tout viré.
Sachant que je l'éteint rarement (je baisse toujours le clapet pour le laisser en veille).
Avez-vous eu le cas ? Comment retrouver l'intégralité de mes fichiers ?
C'est la première fois que cela m'arrive depuis que j'utilise des macs (depuis 10 ans).
Dois-je passer par un logiciel payant de récupération de données (si tenté que cela marche).
Merci de vos pistes


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Invité (16 Juillet 2019)

T'es sûr que tu es dans ta session normale et pas une autre ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir *MaloTheCat*

Quel est l'OS actuellement installé ? - High Sierra ? Mojave ?


----------



## MaloTheCat (16 Juillet 2019)

Je suis sur Mojave


----------



## MaloTheCat (16 Juillet 2019)

Invité a dit:


> T'es sûr que tu es dans ta session normale et pas une autre ?


"Session normal" ? C'est à dire ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2019)

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (copier-coller - ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


la commande liste les *snapshots* (instantanés du volume de démarrage) - s'ils existent

Obtiens-tu un retour ?


----------



## MaloTheCat (16 Juillet 2019)

Non je n'ai rien du tout, ca renvoie juste la ligne de ma session/compte.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2019)

Dommage : si tu avais eu un *snapshot* --> on aurait pu restaurer ton volume à l'état imagé par l'instantané. Ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## PDD (17 Juillet 2019)

Et aucune sauvegarde TM ou clone???


----------



## MaloTheCat (17 Juillet 2019)

PDD a dit:


> Et aucune sauvegarde TM ou clone???


Et non, il n'y a rien du tout. C'est comme si j'avais eu un virus qui m'avais tout supprimé.
Le plus bizarre c'est que j'ai récupéré des fichiers anciens comme nouveau mais choisi aléatoirement dans le finder dans la section /Favoris/ Récent. Du coup je me suis précipité de copié tous ces fichiers et les mettre dans un dossier sur mon bureau.


----------



## byte_order (17 Juillet 2019)

MaloTheCat a dit:


> Du coup je me suis précipité de copié tous ces fichiers et les mettre dans un dossier sur mon bureau.


Sur un support externe serait une meilleure certitude de ne pas les perdre. Si des suppressions ont pu avoir lieu, c'est encore possible, il serait dommage de perdre ce nouveau dossier sur votre bureau, dans lequel il restait que les rescapés de la suppression précédente...


----------



## micka260 (21 Juillet 2019)

Je pense que la seul solution qu'il te reste c'est d'appeler Apple Care (0 800 046 046) c'est gratuit, ils peuvent peu être restaurer des fichier dans ton iCloud ...


----------

